
Show HN: Yazz – Build Interactive Prototypes in Minutes - zubairq
https://github.com/zubairq/yazz
======
zubairq
We built Yazz as a quick way to build quick apps and prototypes internally. It
is still a work in progress, but let us know what you think.

It is free and open source, and the aim is to make it easy for anyone to get
an interactive prototype of their app or website idea up fast, so that they
can show it to others

